# Hello from New England



## jacobtowne (Sep 30, 2006)

Good morning: 

Though not knowledgeable, I've always been interested in military history. It was my parents' generation that fought WWII, including two of my uncles, now deceased, one in Europe and the other in the Pacific (neither was an aviator).

My main interest is collecting and occasionally shooting martial sidearms from the two world wars, although I also have a few military rifles.

I live in the U.S. state of Massachusetts, and have all my life. I am, I suppose, what most people characterize as an old (alas) rock-bound Yankee.


JT


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------

